# Skye saddle.



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

There just has to be something wrong. I saw this saddle on ebay and the claimed weight was 205 grams. I bid $26 usd, won the bid and with shipping, the total came to $31. I received the saddle today and it weighed in at 204 grams on my scale. Thats 50 grams lighter than my Arione. I like the looks better and it seems to fit me better! It's a little wider in the back and has a shorter nose which was something I was looking for.

But I dont get it. Something has to be wrong with it. Or did I just get lucky?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Flip it over, I bet the plastic base says "VELO" on it. If its got these screwed in plastic protectors underneath, unscrew them and chuck 'em, and save 20g for free.


----------



## grnxb (Jan 8, 2006)

That Skye saddle came on my Motobecane and it's surprisingly comfy, and it's good to hear it actually weighs what it's supposed to.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> Flip it over, I bet the plastic base says "VELO" on it. If its got these screwed in plastic protectors underneath, unscrew them and chuck 'em, and save 20g for free.


Yea it's a Velo, but I dont see any screws underneath. I'm not worried about the extra 20 grams anyway. What I'm really worried about is bidding while intoxicated and messing up! ut:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Decent saddle?


----------

